# Crysis 2 : The official thread , Spoliers included



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought this needed its own thread:

First impressions , very very good looking , the attention to detail of the ruined NYC is stunning. Ive played it for about an hour or so , although the story hasnt got going yet the action is pretty hectic , it makes you really think about how you are going to take on each sand box battlefield which on their own are pretty massive, its not really open world but the levels are so huge you kind feel like it is.

It has a very cinematic feel to it.

What do you people think  ?


----------



## golightly (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you think I would need to play Crysis first or would I enjoy this without much knowledge of the back story?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2011)

From what i can tell so far you dont really need to play the first one storywise, however the the first one is  an excellent game so it is well worth a look 



Spoiler: about 40 mins in



massive road collapsing ftw


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2011)

no-one else playing it ? I cannae believe it...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 28, 2011)

Played the multi player for few hours.... it looks great, but it's all a bit Halo if you ask me. 

Homefront seems more fun online.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 28, 2011)

Bought this on Friday on the way home from work and it's still in the plastic wrapper as I had a really busy famliy-based weekend so couldn't play it.

I aim to recify this situation in the next couple of days. Intrerested in what you say about this vs Homefront tho Bob - it was basically between this and Homefront when I bought it....


----------



## golightly (Mar 28, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> no-one else playing it ? I cannae believe it...



I'm sure Sunray will be along at some point.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 29, 2011)

I will be getting it as soon as i have been paid.

dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Played the multi player for few hours.... it looks great, but it's all a bit Halo if you ask me.
> 
> Homefront seems more fun online.


 
Played the online demo on the 360 and this is true...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 29, 2011)

i like the guns etc in Homefront, and the fact you can buy stuff as you play with your points.

Crysis looks ace and only played the main game a little, but online just seems like jumpimg going invisible and half the time it feels you stick a whole clip in someone they turn around and kill you with one shot?!?!?


will play them both but more than likley play homefront more at i like the weapons and little choppers etc.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2011)

Does it require as much of a beast as the first one or is it a little more reasonable as its on consoles as well?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 29, 2011)

Might have to hire Homefront & compare & contrast then.

Actually, WTF am I kidding? I still haven't unwrapped Crysis yet.  @ self


----------



## Sunray (Mar 30, 2011)

golightly said:


> I'm sure Sunray will be along at some point.


 
Finished it.  Very cinematic.  Enjoyable as any linear shooter can be.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2011)

First impressions - looks amazing (despite a couple of graphical flaws such as headshot enemies frozen in stance); fantastic depth of tactical play via the visor modes; not a good game to learn when you've done a few ______s of bugle.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 2, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Does it require as much of a beast as the first one or is it a little more reasonable as its on consoles as well?



My "rig" (Win7 64, i7 930 2.8 CPU, 8GB RAM, ATI Radion HD 4870 X2) starts whirring as soon as the splash screen comes up.  By the time it has finally loaded it's a full blown cyclone with jerky movement.  The game detected my machine as "hardcore", (crashed my machine after 5 mins) changed it to "advanced", still jerky, then down to "gamer" which seems to be the lowest setting (there isn't much you can change) - still the same.  Just about to install the first update to see if that helps...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 3, 2011)

I have something similar and its set itself to extreme and its fine.

I was reading the Crysis message boards, what is it with gamers, moaning whiny bunch of bullshitting cunts the lot of them.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 3, 2011)

To be fair to Crysis, I'd failed to do the essential: Upgrade my graphics card drivers.  Works a lot better now, but it still more taxing than the last one.  No great surprise there!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm replaying this on the non-human level, but this time opting for total stealth.

Not shot anything at all so far and quite a long way through the game, its very quick play.  Its impossible to play without shooting a bullet because certain mini boss fights, but on this setting they are very challenging.


----------



## treelover (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it worth getting on PC?


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 5, 2011)

Really enjoying the multiplayer on this. I love the 'New Recruit' lobby, for the first time in one of these games my k/d ratio is greater than 1.


----------



## treelover (Apr 5, 2011)

online shops are saying one month wait for pc!


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 15, 2011)

Couldn't stand the sound of my ATI card waiting to take off any more, went and got an Nvidia Geforce 570 - what a fuckin difference!  Everything sweet on Extreme and hardly a change in fan noise!  To be honest I never liked the 4870 - it was always very, very noisy - you had to play games with headphones to avoid it spoiling sneaky stuff.  Now I can get on with enjoying the game.  Hurrah!


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a EVGA 460 SC, boy what a noise...

what do you think of C2?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 24, 2011)

Not grabbing me that much to be honest - following talking head instructions reminds me a bit of the old Metal Gear Solid, but not in a good way, and collecting points for killing aliens also seems just a bit... I don't know... wrong?  I'm a bit soft like that.  Never could enjoy playing Vietnam games / levels because I never liked shooting the vietcong.  No problem with Germans though.

Dunno.  Seems a lot more linear than the first one, I don't think they've made the best use of the New York setting either.  Oh I don't know.  I just want a good old fashioned shoot 'em up.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Just gave this a blast on PC... it's pretty as fuck. I've only got a Radeon HD3870 but it's running perfectly on lowest settings which still looks amazing.

Game is pretty good thus far. Will persevere.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2011)

Phwoar! It looks proper amazing at top res with everything set to extreme. 'lish!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> Not grabbing me that much to be honest - following talking head instructions reminds me a bit of the old Metal Gear Solid, but not in a good way, and collecting points for killing aliens also seems just a bit... I don't know... wrong?  I'm a bit soft like that.  Never could enjoy playing Vietnam games / levels because I never liked shooting the vietcong.  No problem with Germans though.
> 
> Dunno.  Seems a lot more linear than the first one, I don't think they've made the best use of the New York setting either.  Oh I don't know.  I just want a good old fashioned shoot 'em up.


 
Bulletstorm?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2011)

i should really get this  as  i have  a new computer system   with  3d  n shit   just the sorta thing crysis  was made for     

i'm  just  not  sure  if  i can justify  paying £30 for it  if all i'm doing is fucking about


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 27, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i should really get this  as  i have  a new computer system   with  3d  n shit   just the sorta thing crysis  was made for
> 
> i'm  just  not  sure  if  i can justify  paying £30 for it  if all i'm doing is fucking about


 
It's £17 in Asda if you always pay to try games.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 27, 2011)

Or £14.99 delivered from Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002BWON...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B002BWONOY


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2011)

shit  might  really have toi get it now..


----------



## Chz (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow. The new high-res texture pack and DX11 patches suddenly make this game look like what I expected it to. 

And make my PC cry the way I expected it to.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 29, 2011)

This is interesting: http://www.gamehos.co.uk/goods-258-Crysis2EADMKeyCode.html?gclid=CPjZvuKA26kCFcsb4QodwSIlWg

They appear to sell serials only. You download the game direct from EA. £11.99. Anyone used them before?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 29, 2011)

Just them a try.. let's see if it's a scam.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmmmm in light of recent steam thread I'd be wariy


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 29, 2011)

Chz said:


> Wow. The new high-res texture pack and DX11 patches suddenly make this game look like what I expected it to.
> 
> And make my PC cry the way I expected it to.


 
Have you made it cry with burntest yet? You can warm a room with it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, it seems to have worked. Took 40 mins to get the code, but it worked. Not bad! Time to get DiRT 3 for £11.99 as well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2011)

BTW - all working fine with the code from www.gamehos.co.uk - even confirmed with EA that it's a valid code.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2011)

Installing this right now on the 360, be interesting to see if it's any better as a whole than the demo...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 4, 2011)

Buggy ai and a slow start but when the action gets going it's gleefully good. 

Plus you should see it on a top spec PC. Wow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2011)

Played about an hour of it and actually quite like it so far; it's almost as if someone wondered what Halo ODST mixed with a little Half Life 2 would be like...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm finding it's a little easy on anything but the hardest difficulty level. 

Your comparison is pretty on the money, I reckon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah right, I'm playing on normal (always do with rented games)...will check out online play later.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 16, 2011)

I've competed about half of it by sneaking past everyone. It's actually quite challenging to do though certain scripted events you have to fight them off.  Second play through so weapons are not a problem. Will see if the update has been applied and carry on at full res.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 16, 2011)

My SSD drive died so I've lost my save. Dunno if I can be arsed to play it through again. Forgot to set my save directories to back up, what a dick.


----------



## treelover (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought they were very reliable, SSD drives, is it under warranty?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 16, 2011)

treelover said:


> I thought they were very reliable, SSD drives, is it under warranty?


 
Yeah, was only two weeks old.


----------



## treelover (Jul 16, 2011)

i don't know much about these drives, if you say buy a 80 gb one just for Vista, etc but install games on other drives, will it speed the games up or just windows boot up?, etc, in other words, what are the advantages of one?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2011)

About half way through now, have to say it's quite good, still holding my attention and drawing me back for more (and away from playing BfC2 online which is saying something!). Even though this is on the 360 and not some super computer gaming rig it looks very nice, having a nice new 40" HD TV helps of course. 



Sunray said:


> I've competed about half of it by sneaking past everyone. It's actually quite challenging to do though certain scripted events you have to fight them off.  Second play through so weapons are not a problem. Will see if the update has been applied and carry on at full res.


 
Yeah I didn't do much stealth play at first, played it like Halo but have got into the sneaking about thing, timing the suite drain between covers, doing stealth kills a lot, good fun! 



ChrisFilter said:


> My SSD drive died so I've lost my save. Dunno if I can be arsed to play it through again. Forgot to set my save directories to back up, what a dick.


 
Ouch, bad luck mate, could someone email/dropbox you a save and you continue from there? Have to say even though this is pretty good not sure I'd play through it more than once, going to check out online now to see if that's any better than the demo I played a few months back...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 16, 2011)

treelover said:


> i don't know much about these drives, if you say buy a 80 gb one just for Vista, etc but install games on other drives, will it speed the games up or just windows boot up?, etc, in other words, what are the advantages of one?


 
The PC will seem faster overall, but the only advantage for games is that the levels may load faster.


----------

